# L.303 update



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Can anyone in the know (which there are plenty on this site) tell us what exactly the L.303 update is suppose to fix. 

Jason..... do you have problems with your picture freezing up on the HDMI?


12/12/2007: 1000 Software Version L3.03 for ViP 222 
Effective Thursday, December 13th, Engineering plans to spool the PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.03 for the ViP 222 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 


At this time L3.02 and L3.03 will be the valid software versions for the ViP 222.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

yoyo1010 said:


> Jason..... do you have problems with your picture freezing up on the HDMI?


 No sir.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Has anyones receiver taken this update yet. Anyone notice any changes?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

One thing I have observed about the Tech Portal is that the dates are not always accurate.


----------

